# Exam under anesthesia - What CPT code



## hwilcox07 (Nov 27, 2012)

What CPT code would I use for an "Exam Under Anesthesia" of a lesion/abscess in buttock for dx confirmation? Patient had excision with primary closure same day. Thanks for any and all advice


----------



## tcooper@tupelosurgery.com (Nov 27, 2012)

The code for Exam under Anesthesia is 45990 but I believe it will be bundled into your excision code. I know that 46220 and 45990 cannot be billed together. I would check the NCCI Edits for the code you billed for the excision and make sure it is not bundled. Hope this helps.
Teresa


----------

